# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  أهم أرقام هواتف مصلحة الزبناء لاتصالات المغرب

## mohamed73

*مصلحة الزبناء اتصالات المغرب او service client maroc telecom ,* *و الدي سنتطرق في هذه المقالة اليه و ستجدون أرقام اتصالات المغرب لخدمة العملاء او مصلحة الزبناء .* * فمثل جميع شركات الاتصالات الدولية، فتضع الشركة مجموعة من ارقام مصلحة الزبناء iam لمشتركيها و زبنائها.** اد تختلف هذه الأرقام اعتمادًا على نوع الاشتراك الذي يستخدمه  العميل سواء كان هاتف نقال “جوال” اي الدفع المسبق او “الاشتراكات” بما  فيها “الهاتف التابث” وايضا رقم مصلحة الزبناء اتصالات المغرب من هاتف اخر.**اولا، ارقام مصلحة الزبناء اتصالات المغرب بالنسبة للهاتف النقال :**جوال، او الدفع المسبق :**– الرقم 555 : لشحن رصيدكم ، ومعرفة رقم بطاقتكم ، وتغيير لغة التواصل معكم الخ..، و هو مجاني .**– الرقم 580 : لمعرفة رصيدكم ، ثمن المكالمة 1 درهم .**– الرقم 888 : للاستفسار او للشكاية من خدمات الشركة ، ثمن المكالمة 1 درهم او دقيقة من العرض الخاص بكم .**– الرقم 333 : لمراجعة العلبة الصوتية الخاصة بكم في حال تفعيلها ، و هو مجاني .**الاشتراكات الشهرية او Les abonnés :* *– الرقم 322 : الدوام الليلي او كما يبحث عنها البعض برقم مصلحة  الزبناء اتصالات المغرب من هاتف اخر ،و هي خدمة لإيقاف الهواتف في حالة  سرقة أو فقدان الهاتف الخاص بكم ، ثمن المكالمة 1 درهم او 20 ثانية من  رصيكم .**– الرقم 777 : لمتابعة الشكاوى والطلبات والاتصال بخدمة العملاء،  ثمن المكالمة 1 درهم او 20 ثانية من عدد دقائقكم .* *– الرقم 665 و 666 : لتعرف على رصيدكم وعدد الدقائق والساعات المتبقية لكم ، ثمن المكالمة 1 درهم او 20 ثانية من عدد دقائقكم.**– الرقم 600 : خدمة رواق الخدمات من أجل شحن رصيدكم من الآنترنيت ،  ثمن المكتامة مجاني .**– الرقم 333 : لمراجعة العلبة الصوتية الخاصة بكم في حال تفعيلها ، و هو مجاني .* *ثانيا، ارقام مصلحة الزبناء اتصالات المغرب الهاتف الثابت :**الرقم 160 : لطلب المعلومات و الارقام ايضا، تعمل من الاثنين إلى  السبت ومن الثامنة صباحا حتى الثامنة والنصف مساء ، ثمن المكالمة 4.8 درهم  للدقيقة الواحدة .**الرقم 115 : ل مصلحة الزبناء اتصالات المغرب adsl او wifi، تعمل 24 ساعة ، ثمن المكالمة درهم واحد .**الرقم 114 : لشحن رصيدكم ، تعمل 24 ساعة ، ثمن المكالمة مجاني .**الرقم 110 : لخدمة زبناء الهاتف التابث ، تعمل 24 ساعة ، ثمن المكالمة 1 درهم .**الرقم 101 و 106 : للاطلاع على رصيدكم ، تعمل 24 ساعة ، ثمن المكالمة  نصف درهم فقط*

----------

